# Kayak Fisherman Mailing List - Sign up



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

OK Guys,

I took all the names from the postings and made a somewhat tentative list. The biggest problem I see right now is that everyone that spoke up about yak fishing did not have their email address on their profile. So here is what I have:

Titusg Richmond [email protected]
Ruedy	Norfolk [email protected] 
FishnKid Vienna,VA [email protected]
Drumcatcher Chesapeake 
Ctrout	Va Beach 
Chest2head&Glassy Chesapeake 
Rockhead Va Beach
Fshnt
Don Burke Chesapeake
Sandcasting Sandbridge [email protected]
Squishy Baker, WV 
Poleant Va Beach

If you want to be involved with a couple of nice guys, myself and TitusG(we have fished together many times, and even took third in the Long Bay Point fly fishing tourney 2002, we were the only yak team that placed. We fished agains 9 power boat teams and three other yak teams)then I need an email address and if you want to give up your phone number then send them to me at my email address: [email protected]
I am willing to get this thing going and even know of a local charter captain that fishes from and even charters kayak fishing trips. Not saying that we hire him but maybe a get together and he comes and talks to us. I attended the CCA fishing show here in Va beach this weekend and got a lot of information about places to fish in Lynnhaven Inlet. A ton of info about places to hit. Also have a connection for locations in the OBX area. So I am ready to start the group up but need email address for all people interested in yakfishing.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

My email address is now [email protected]

Sorry 'bout that Yak_Fisherman. I just changed it while you were putting this list together.


----------



## Drumcatcher (Feb 8, 2003)

my email is [email protected]


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

sounds like a good idea. Personally im saving up for either buying a kayak instead of having to rent one or a small boat. I should be at the virginia beach for the most part of the summer. So if we do a trip then count me in.


----------



## oceanviewace (Mar 11, 2000)

I won't be out east till June this year but would like to join the group. [email protected]


----------



## poleant (Sep 26, 2002)

Mine is [email protected] I am definately interested.Thanks.


----------



## Fshnt (May 28, 2002)

My email is [email protected]
Looking forward to it.
Daniel


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok Guys, 
Bringing this back to the top one more time. I have addresses for almost everyoen except the following: Ctrout in Va beach,
Chest2head&Glassy in Chesapeake, Rockhead in Va Beach and Squishy in Baker, WV(soon to be Portsmouth I belive). Every one else I have. I will be sending out the complete mailing list to everyone soon. 

It's a nice day out today and should be tomorrow. I will be out int he morning, casting from the beach in the morning(still a little cold for the yak). I want to see what is running near sandbridge. 

Anyhow, if there are anyone else that is not chimmed in about yak fishing let me know. Would like to see about setting something up for next month, if anything maybe just a get together and meet and exchange ideas and stories, if not that then meet and go fishing. So keep that in mind for next month. 

Maybe we should come up with a name for this little group of ours. I believe it's the first in the region???? There are 22 of us including me. So what do you think? Just a thought, a group, club or assosication name??? If it's a lame idea we don't have to do that either. Just random thoughts running through my head.


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

I sent it to your email address listed on your profile last week or so. Anyway, it's [email protected]
Thanks.

I went surfing down in Frisco today and watched a guy pull in several puppy drum using red head jig with a chartruese fin-s style body. Nothing big, but it's something on the end of the line. Surf water temp was in the lower 50's today.


----------



## fishwagon (Sep 25, 2002)

I would like to join as well. I go to the eastern shore and fisherman's island alot. 
Marty York, Richmond 804-355-2318; [email protected]


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

Getting together sounds great. I can use pretty much all the help I can get.

Here are a few things to throw around:
-Tournaments
-Group exploratory fishing trips
-Support for longer one-way fishing trips
-Linking up with non-fishing kayakers for things like Clean the Bay Day

The previously mentioned speakers would be great.

I'd hold off on the name for now.


----------



## Ruedy (Oct 10, 2000)

Sounds good, Va-yakfisherman. Thanks again!

I'm with Don. Too soon for a name.


----------



## Va_yakfisherman (Feb 14, 2003)

Ok guys, well I took th eliberty to make up something tempory as way of a name. Also made up a yahoo group so that we can have a tempory place to find one another. We can always change names and such. I have no problem with that. But for the mean time I thought it would be a good idea for a single location to gather. ie yahoo grooup. So with that said, you can check out the group on yahoo: http://groups.yahoo.com/group/VKFA. like I said it can be a tempory name and then we can go from there. You should have already gotten an invite to join the group. I will be emailing out a list of names and email address to everyone within the next two days. Surprisingly the list has now grown to almost 30. So plenty of peopel to talk with about yakfishing. Will try to plan a meet soon so that we all can talk about what we want to do with this list of name and such.


----------



## Don Burke (Feb 28, 2003)

I joined the list and posted the first message.

VKFA sure beats "those guys who can't make up their minds."  It will do nicely.


----------



## acheffner (Mar 10, 2003)

Please add me to the list. I am new to kayak fishing and game for early spring outings if anyone is interested in the Norfolk, VA Beach area.

A


----------

